# UK Covid vaccination rollout plans (links to downloads)



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jan 2021)

As per thread title.

Overview:

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...gest-vaccination-programme-in-british-history

Direct link to plan:

https://assets.publishing.service.g...951284/UK_COVID-19_vaccines_delivery_plan.pdf


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Jan 2021)

*Vaccination strategy for Wales *
This strategy includes:

 priorities
vaccination infrastructure
 vaccination communication strategy
https://gov.wales/sites/default/files/publications/2021-01/vaccination-strategy-for-wales_3.pdf


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Jan 2021)

Scotland:
*Coronavirus (COVID-19): Vaccine Deployment Plan 2021*

Published: *13 Jan 2021*
Part of: Coronavirus in Scotland
Plan sets out how we will roll out vaccinations in Scotland to vaccinate 4.5 million people.
https://www.gov.scot/publications/coronavirus-covid-19-vaccine-deployment-plan-2021/


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Jan 2021)

Northern Ireland:
". . published a vaccination phased plan document on their website, outlining when different groups can expect to get the vaccine and how it will be deployed"
https://www.health-ni.gov.uk/sites/default/files/publications/health/covid-vacc-prog-update-plan.pdf
(Good 'one-pager'!)
Here's an 'easier' read (BBC): https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-55638057


----------

